# Strawberry pee



## aylamarie (May 15, 2012)

M currently in thoughts about my second batch of skeeter pee and was thinking about adding some strawberries this time around. So my questions are, what would be a good amount of frozen strawberries to add for a subtle taste. Also when would be the best time to add, during primary ferment or later. Thank you guys for the advice and to help!


----------



## Arne (May 16, 2012)

To give a subtle strawberry flavor, the time to addis probably in the primary. For more flavor it is probably best to add after fermetation. You can also get a subtle flavor by using a slurry from a batch of strawberry wine. Just remember if you add after fermentation, you will probably have to wait for it to clear again if you add after it clears. If you use as a slurry, if you leave some of the wine in with it, it tends to give a bit more flavor. Arne.


----------



## aylamarie (May 16, 2012)

Ok Arne, thank you for ur time and the advice.
Also what would be a good amount of strawberries to add.


----------



## aylamarie (May 17, 2012)

Bumping for an answer please


----------



## Arne (May 17, 2012)

You probably won't really ike this answer, but is kinda going to be add to taste. If I was trying it, think I would take my frozen strawberries, thaw em out, put them on the stove with a bit of water. Simmer them to get the juices out, then simmer the juice to get it concentrated some. Let it cool, then add to taste. Actually I bought a 30 lb. bucket of frozen strawberries to make wine with. The bucket had 20 lb. of berries and 10 lb. of juice. I saved the juice from that, and that would be what I would use. Now if I buy another bucket, I am going to use the berries for another batch of wine and combine the 2 juices for one more batch of wine. The first time I did this, I used the juice as a flavor pac, lots of people raved about the strong strawberry flavor. For me it was too much, so just sticking with the strawberries for now. Arne.


----------



## aylamarie (May 17, 2012)

Ok I wasn't expecting that answer but will give it a go. Thanks again Arne!


----------



## Charlietuna (May 17, 2012)

My last batch of SP was strawberry. After stabilization, I added 6 cans of Strawberry Breeze welches concentrate. the night I mixed it in it was the best I had ever tasted, it was amazing. After adding sparkoloid, it settled & cleared. And, tasted about like normal sp. so, I'd try something other than the concentrate f-pac. As it settles out, it seems to loose it's flavor. 

My 2 cents.
Brian


----------



## aylamarie (May 17, 2012)

Charlietuna said:


> My last batch of SP was strawberry. After stabilization, I added 6 cans of Strawberry Breeze welches concentrate. the night I mixed it in it was the best I had ever tasted, it was amazing. After adding sparkoloid, it settled & cleared. And, tasted about like normal sp. so, I'd try something other than the concentrate f-pac. As it settles out, it seems to loose it's flavor.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> Brian



Ok what if I added it after it cleared and then let it settle for a month to clear the concentrate addition?


----------



## ffemt128 (May 18, 2012)

As someone questioned in another post, you could always add strawberry torani syrup to taste either pre or post back sweetening. Keep in mind if doing it post back sweetening, don't sweeten as much as normal as this stuff is pretty sweet.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Jun 8, 2012)

I started a batch of SP using stawberry slurry from a batch of wine. The strawberry source was strawberry preserves. The SP came out with a very nice clear ruby color but really didn't have much of a strawberry taste compared to the strawberry wine. I ended up using Brian's idea of Strawberry Breeze after it was done fermenting (campden & sorbate) and it turned out nicely. 




Charlietuna said:


> My last batch of SP was strawberry. After stabilization, I added 6 cans of Strawberry Breeze welches concentrate. the night I mixed it in it was the best I had ever tasted, it was amazing. After adding sparkoloid, it settled & cleared. And, tasted about like normal sp. so, I'd try something other than the concentrate f-pac. As it settles out, it seems to loose it's flavor.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> Brian


----------



## jswordy (Jun 11, 2012)

This is gonna be like $15-$16 with shipping...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002X4DIA0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## aylamarie (Jun 11, 2012)

I was thinking what about sum kool aid, is that possible, and the extract is prob the best way to go, didn't even cross my mind till now thanks.


----------

